# Freestyle bindings?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok i just picked up a 156 Ride kink and i need some good bindings to go along with it. Im using my ride kink for jibbing, small kickers, and butter(if that matters). I have a size 12 Boot. Im looking for bindings around $150 or less. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

i have a pair of Ride Ex bindings that i have on my all moutain board would those be good for park?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

ride lx or ex


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm getting RX's which from what I hear would not be the best for you, but a good option nontheless. Way to many xx's lol. 

Seriously though, the LX sounds good


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

bruce22 said:


> I'm getting RX's which from what I hear would not be the best for you, but a good option nontheless. Way to many xx's lol.
> 
> Seriously though, the LX sounds good


ill tell ya what... get what ive got for 50 more dolla and at zumiez right now theyre marked down from 200 to 170, the ride delta mvmnts(movements) theyre flexible lighter than the plastic ones and the base is aluminum... theyre some sick bindings and theyve gotta cool setup with where you can have it set as a toecap or just a toestrap...


----------

